# Best kid friendly dog?



## SizzlininIN (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok....I've tried to research this but for some reason I'm not having any luck.  We've finally moved into our final home.  This will be our 3rd and final total remodel project.  Anyway, DH and our youngest have finally worn me down and I've agreed to a dog.  I was hesitant because you know who would be the one to be tending to its needs.  But for the last month or so I've really thought long and hard and I'm really ok with this.  Ok....so I'll stop babbling.  I don't think we want a purebreed as they seem to have a lot of health problems you have to watch out for and treat when they arise.  Seems like the mix breeds have less health issues.  What breeds are the best for kids.  Our youngest will be 7 but is on the small size....more like a 5 year old.  He doesn't do too well with hyper dogs or dogs on the larger size.....as they scare him.  What we'd really like to find is one that is well behaved and trains easily.  One thats only the small to lower end of medium size. THe kind of dog that'll just kick back unless you wanna play or take it for a walk.  One that no matter where you go he's by your side.  I am adimant that I don't want any hyper dog that barks at any noise.....you know those yappy kind of dogs.  Sorry to all the owners who have them I hope I haven't offended you.


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmmm...think you might have work ahead of you to find the right dog. As far as breeds go, look for something with Labrador or Golden Retriever in the mix. Their temperaments are by far the best with kids. Very tolerant dogs. If you are looking for a dog that will be mellow, there are some tests you can do with puppies to see what they will be like. Stuff like holding them on their backs and seeing how long before they struggle to get back upright (longer means more mellow), and there are some other ones too. I can't remember what the other ones are, Ken might though, I'll ask him. 

Avoid most terrier breeds as they are hyper, also Border collies as they will need a TON of exercise or they get a bit squirrelly.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmm, I am not sure if you can definetely pinpoint the character or disposition of certain breed.  There can be general tendencies but there are always exceptions.  I have known a few beagles but they all had extremely different personalities.  The best thing you can do, IMO, is to spend a little time with the "candidates" and observe their behaviours.
If I risk to pick certain breed for your needs, I would say Scottish Terrier.  They are small, but has the big dog like mentality, very calm, distinguished, and don't yap about like many toy dogs...


----------



## wasabi (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree with Alix. Both are very sweet and gentle dogs.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 23, 2006)

Most dogs with "retriever" in the name are great. If you're looking for a bit smaller dog, I've heard good things about spaniels and collies as well.


----------



## Constance (Mar 23, 2006)

A collie mix is a good choice. My old Maggie dog was wonderful with Erik when he was little. One afternoon, after he'd gotten out of day-care, I was fixing supper and looked out the kitchen window to check on him. He was sound asleep, flopped right over Maggie as if she were a floor pillow. Her head was up, looking very proud and protective of her little boy. 

If you go to the pound, look for a dog who will meet your eyes. Sometimes they are the ones who pick you out.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2006)

A stuffed animal is the best. I had a dog. Puff. BIG nose and very soft. Best dog in the world I say!


----------



## Hopz (Mar 23, 2006)

Only two words necessary...CHOCOLATE LAB !!!

We love ours, and she is sooo mellow around kids...Try the various rescue services first and you might get lucky- We did!


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree about the labs and retrievers, and I really agree about the rescues!  

I am the proud owner of a Miniature Pinscher, and I can say with little hesitation that this is not a breed for families with little ones.  They are very energetic and nervous little fellows, and even if they are raised with kids, I'm sure that the combination of their energy levels and children's levels might be a bit much for a dog that high strung to begin with.  I love him to pieces, and our vet tells us that he's the most well adjusted Min Pin he's ever seen, but I firmly believe it's because we have a quiet home with only adults.

Rescue and shelter dogs need your help.  If you're ready for the responsibility of a dog, they make the greatest companions you could ever want to have.  

BC


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2006)

I just want to say.... I was 13 when I had the stuffed dog.


----------



## amber (Mar 23, 2006)

The best dogs I have had were large ones, so I'm not sure my advice will help since you want one that is smaller.  I have had a mixed collie and german shepard, really great dog with kids, and now have a labrador retriever, also very good with kids.  I think the best thing to do is go to the dog pound/rescue place, and pick one out together as a family to see which dog is best for all of you.


----------



## Constance (Mar 23, 2006)

Amen to that, BC. My little pound puppy, Chloe is so sweet and loving. Wish you could have seen her and the 8 yr old grandson playing tonight. Chloe thinks he's her brother.
When there are no kids here, she sleeps at my feet.  
We can only guess what her origins are. She's almost knee high, but still a small dog. Her hair is cocker like, all black, except for a little white goatee on her chin, as she's gotten older. She's long legged, like a terrier, has a long body, like a daschhund, and a face and tail like a bird-dog. 
It was fate that brought us together. I went to the pound for a puppy, and she was the last one there. She gave me the most pitiful look, there's no way I could have gone off and left her there.
She'd been born in the woods when her mom's family moved off and left them. She had actual flea nests growing on her. I truly believe that she would have died, had I not brought her home. We shampooed, combed, sprayed, combed, etc. for several days, until we got all that nasty stuff off her. Her little body had to be so sore, but she seemed to know we were trying to help her.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone. I had a part lab (looked just like a lab though) years ago and she was truely a wonderful, mellow and loyal dog. I have considered this breed again but I'm not sure I want that size dog in the house. I thought about the golden retrievers also as my brother had a mixed breed one and she had the same temperment as my old lab mix but again the whole size thing. And I read where they are diggers and chewers and I really don't want a dog trying to dig up my carpet or using my furniture as a chew toy  . 
We do plan to adopt no matter what though. I've been checking out the animal shelters and rescue homes around the area online and will continue to do so. I think we'll just have to try visiting one of the shelters and see what happens. 
Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 23, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I just want to say.... I was 13 when I had the stuffed dog.


 
You know you still sleep with it.....fess up


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2006)

Our Golden is neither a digger or a chewer. She was incredibly hyper as a puppy though. This seems to be just her nature though. I have met many other Goldens that were really mellow. Any dog that they use as a therapy dog in Nursing homes has to have a good nature. Goldens are also known for being one of the best in obedience training.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 23, 2006)

When I was a kid there was a boy a year older than I was who had a dog that followed him wherever he went.  If he went into the store the dog would just lay down by the door and wait patiently.  I want that type of dog for our little one.  I wished I knew what kind of dog it was.  It was medium in size kind of a chocolate color with spots if memory serves me right.  I think it was some sort of hunting dog.


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds like a springer spaniel.

Look like this?


----------



## phinz (Mar 23, 2006)

Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 23, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


 
Nice choice.

BC


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Ok....I've tried to research this but for some reason I'm not having any luck. We've finally moved into our final home. This will be our 3rd and final total remodel project. Anyway, DH and our youngest have finally worn me down and I've agreed to a dog. I was hesitant because you know who would be the one to be tending to its needs. But for the last month or so I've really thought long and hard and I'm really ok with this. Ok....so I'll stop babbling. I don't think we want a purebreed as they seem to have a lot of health problems you have to watch out for and treat when they arise. Seems like the mix breeds have less health issues. What breeds are the best for kids. Our youngest will be 7 but is on the small size....more like a 5 year old. He doesn't do too well with hyper dogs or dogs on the larger size.....as they scare him. What we'd really like to find is one that is well behaved and trains easily. One thats only the small to lower end of medium size. THe kind of dog that'll just kick back unless you wanna play or take it for a walk. One that no matter where you go he's by your side. I am adimant that I don't want any hyper dog that barks at any noise.....you know those yappy kind of dogs. Sorry to all the owners who have them I hope I haven't offended you.


 
SIZZLIN............ Welcome back! 

I think you just described the temperament of my ideal mate.  If he's single & human, will you give him my #  

I would probably go to the shelter with your little one & see which puppy you all fall in love with. My friend had the most loving, adorable, quiet, long hair, thick coat, dog. Can't think of the name right now. (Big help, right.) She wasn't a small dog, but you couldn't help fall in love with her. She always sat next to me, followed me around, and if I stopped petting her, she would put her paw on my knee. (Got a little monotonous after a while, lol, but what a smart, cutie.) I wish I could think of the breed. Her name was Miko.  

Here are a few links I hope will help.

http://www.dog-breeds.net/

http://www.dog-breeds.net/Dog_Breeds_Directory.htm


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 23, 2006)

Oooooh I love Corgis one of my favourite dogs... however the one I knew personally was a bit aloof and didn't have much tolerance with small children... but then again it could depend on individuals...


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would say any lab is the best, we took in a lab/germen sheperd cross and he loves kids and so very friendly.


----------



## middie (Mar 23, 2006)

Labs and Boxers. Hands down


----------



## phinz (Mar 23, 2006)

Raise a Corgi with kids and they'll love kids.

I must stress, though, that Pembrokes are great kid dogs. Cardigans are more aloof and are not people dogs.

We called Wickett, the dog above and below, the People Puppy. She loved everyone, even those that came to our bookstore for the first time.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 23, 2006)

Ah, that explains, Phinz... Casey, my ex neighbour's Corgi was Cardigan, not Pembroke! Wickett is a beauty!!


----------



## callie (Mar 23, 2006)

Labs are truly wonderful.  We have a lab mix (not sure what the other half is)...but if you want a smaller dog, I'd say a cocker spaniel.  One of the sweetest dogs I ever had was a pure bred cocker spaniel.  I don't ever remember her growling...she never knew how to bite...she was so smart, loving, obedient.  Presently, in addition to our lab mix, we have a blue heeler/cocker spaniel mix.  She's very sweet, too.


----------



## phinz (Mar 23, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Ah, that explains, Phinz... Casey, my ex neighbour's Corgi was Cardigan, not Pembroke! Wickett is a beauty!!


She was one of the two greatest dogs I have ever had the pleasure of being the guardian for. We lost her and Shelby, the two greatest dogs I've ever had as companions, within a year of each other. Both to Lymphosarcoma. I lost two of my best friends that year.

I want another Corgi, but right now I have Dumb and Dumber (Sparky and Dixie) and really can't have another little dog.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 23, 2006)

Phinz!!  I hope Sparky and Dixie will never overhear what you are saying about them!!  Oh come on, you really don't mean that do you, they are also adorable!!  Every dog is special in their own way...

Sorry to hear about Wickett and Shelby... that is one drawback of having a pet... they must have been wonderful companions, but you also gave them a full happy life... they will always stay with you in a special place in your heart..


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2006)

My daughter's Crogi is the most hyper dog I have ever known.  He's friendly and gentle but cannot sit still or shut up.  I'm assuming this is an individual personality rather than an indication of the entire breed.


----------



## phinz (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't get me wrong. I wouldn't trade Sparky and Dixie for anything. They're both wonderful dogs, but we call them our special children. Dixie really is mentally not all there. She wasn't breathing when born and had to be given mouth-to-mouth, so we're sure there's a little brain damage there. Sparky has the stupidest aggression issues when it comes to Dixie. It's like this:

"I just got stepped on by momma and yelped. I think I'll bite Dixie," and then 10 minutes later it's "Dixie just got stepped on by momma and yelped. I think I'll bite Dixie." It's asinine sometimes. Dixie can't play and bark or Sparky will bite her or horn in on the playing. We literally have to make Sparky stay on the porch if we want to play with Dixie. If somebody comes to the door and Sparky barks, Dixie will bark too. Sparky in turn will start barking at and biting at Dixie. This makes Dixie get mad and they get into a fight. It's because of Sparky's issues that we can't have another small dog. She'd ruin it. Dixie's grown up with it and just fights back when she gets irritated with it.

The truly silly part about it? Dixie is the dominant dog. It's almost comical. Most of the time they hang out together like two velcro doggies, and Sparky always wants to know where Dixie is.

And Corgis are very sensitive to environment, Andy. They can be like that because of the environment. While Wickett was alive I never met a child that didn't *adore* her, though. My nieces used to say "I want the orange dog to sleep with us" and Wickett ate it up.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

> You know you still sleep with it.....fess up


 
Well, its better than a pillow.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well Phinz... you got Moe and Curly now, you could get Larry to make it complete!!    Just kidding... I think you are right...you are just fine with Sparky and Dixie for the time being!!  They surely keep you busy enough


----------



## The Z (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a Border Collie and my ex used to do Day Care from our home.  The Border Collie would gently 'herd' the children from one corner of the yard to another, then later move them to another corner, only to move them again a little later.  It was  SO funny...

I think there are many dogs that would make good 'kid friendly' dogs.  I'm in agreement with much that has been said here already...  I love the lab/shepherd mixes and I have also had good experiences with Corgi's. Very sweet animal... but, just like humans, so much depends on individual differences combined with their environment.  Raise him (or her) with love and you'll get plenty back.

Enjoy


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> I had a Border Collie and my ex used to do Day Care from our home. The Border Collie would gently 'herd' the children from one corner of the yard to another, then later move them to another corner, only to move them again a little later. It was SO funny...
> 
> I think there are many dogs that would make good 'kid friendly' dogs. I'm in agreement with much that has been said here already... I love the lab/shepherd mixes and I have also had good experiences with Corgi's. Very sweet animal... but, just like humans, so much depends on individual differences combined with their environment. Raise him (or her) with love and you'll get plenty back.
> 
> Enjoy


 
Corgi's are so adorable.  A lady that works at an antique store here in town raises them.  The one of hers I love is called "Opy".  They are sweet dogs.


----------



## Constance (Mar 24, 2006)

My Maggie Dog was supposedly part border collie, and she did the same thing with our little boy, and with children that came in the greenhouse. 
I'll never forget, one day, this little boy was eating an ice cream cone. He was about the same height as she, and she just lapped the ice cream right off the cone. The kid started squalling, but I always kept a big jar of suckers for "good little boys and girls", and that pacified him.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> SIZZLIN............ Welcome back!
> 
> I think you just described the temperament of my ideal mate.  If he's single & human, will you give him my #
> 
> ...


 
 if I find one you willing to pay the adoption fees?  You know that he may or may come neutered


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sounds like a springer spaniel.
> 
> Look like this?


 
No it had really short hair.


----------



## phinz (Mar 24, 2006)

Bring your kids up starting with a puppy (I actually prefer rescue dogs, but you can get rescue puppies sometimes) and it won't matter how big the dog gets because they'll be able to grow with the dog and it won't scare them.

Ever thought about a German Shepherd Dog or a mix of one? Smart, easily trained, protective of the family and a lot of fun.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 24, 2006)

the hot dog is pretty friendly


----------



## phinz (Mar 24, 2006)

If you're talking about dachsunds, they're notorious for being *very* yappy. I've not met one yet who wasn't.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> If you're talking about dachsunds, they're notorious for being *very* yappy. I've not met one yet who wasn't.


 
One of my brothers had one of those and it was def. a yapper and it used to pee whenever it got excited............just had to hope you weren't holding it when it did


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was actually being facetious and refering to the food item...most kids like em.  I'm a cat person so I have no valid opinion on this topic.  Huskies are beautiful, but that does not mean they are good around kids.  Probably the old fashioned mutt like the mixed kitty, is the best adjusted critter around the family.


----------



## mish (Mar 24, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> the hot dog is pretty friendly


 
They look friendly to me too, Robo


----------



## college_cook (Mar 24, 2006)

I really have to agree with the Pembroke Welsh Corgi.  I have one and she is the BEST dog I have ever had.  My dad says the same thing, and he has had several dogs, of all different breeds.  If you want a larger dog then i would recomment a lab or golden, but it sounds like you wanted something a bit smaller.  Small dogs I have had good luck with are Corgis, Shelties, and mini-Schnauzers.  I'm also partial to terriers, but you have to be careful about selecting the right terrier if you want an easily trainable dog.

I have a jack russel terrier mix, that is the swetest dog, but she is very stubborn, a trait common among jacks.  They tend not to listen to verbal commands well unless taught from an early age.  They also tend to be very high-energy dogs.

I like cairn terriers, and have heard many good things about them, but have never owned one myself.  Another breed I like a lot is the Italian greyhound.  smaller than your normal greyhounds, and swet dogs from my expriences with them.  

I would stay away from hound puppies b/c they howl all through the night while they are being crate trained.  They have a lot of personality, but can get very loud.

I'll say one more time... Corgi.  They are very people-centric dogs.  They like to play when you want to play, they sleep when you sleep, they like to cuddle with you when you're in the mood for that, and they always love attention.  Not jumpy dogs, and our Corgi has never barked once.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 24, 2006)

I have had several labs and they are sooo good with kids, but they are not really a small dog...  but, soooo even tempered, and train sooo easily!


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 24, 2006)

Beagles are often said to make wonderful kid's dogs but their "voice" cannot be controlled.  I agree that terriers are frequently too hyper and they live to dig!  I'm a poodle person but wouldn't recommend the breed for small children.  How much grooming are you willing to do?  How much shedding can you live with?  Bearded Collies are sweet gentle dogs but a bit on the large side. Cockers are good with children but you have to watch their ears - the ear flaps are very long and heavy so they are prone to ear problems.  I agree with the Golden recommendation, my son has two of them, one is a therapy dog and extremely stable.  They are sisters and have been together all their lives but while one is calm and steady the other is a complete ditz though loveable.  There are some new "designer" breeds that look good - "Labradoodle" "Schnoodle" come to mind.

But each dog is an individual and breed guidelines are generality.  Some pound puppies have abuse issues.

Good luck!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> They look friendly to me too, Robo


 
Hey thats the dog I truely want but its way out of our price range for a dog. I've been in love with them since the movie "Milo & Otis". They are suppose to be really good family dogs too.

I want to thank everyone for your wonderful advice and for sharing the stories about your animals and those animals of your family and friends.  You truely helped me out.  Some breeds I hadn't considered or had thought about but the cost factor had steered me away plus I really would like to adopt an animal from a shelter and save its life.  Who knows we may get lucky and the breed we're thinking about will be there.  No matter.....as long as its a loving, loyal, mellow family dog then she'll be coming home with us.  We'll talk to the animal coordinator after our youngest finds one he likes to see what the breeds disposition is, health concerns, etc... then we'll take her outside and see how she interacts with all of us.  I'm pretty excited actually.  We'll take him at Easter time to the shelters.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## phinz (Mar 24, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Hey thats the dog I truely want but its way out of our price range for a dog.


 
http://www.ohiopugrescue.com/

Rescue a pure breed. Oftentimes you get a dog that has been house trained, doesn't chew and was given up for one reason or another. I know plenty of people who have rescued Greyhounds, Jack Russell Terriers and Golden Retrievers. Pugs are good dogs. My friends who have them swear by them. 

Seriously. Check out pug rescue if you want one.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 24, 2006)

We have two shelter mutts and they are great.  One a golden/border collie mix (we think) and the other a lab/springer mix.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

Phinz............they are so absolutely adorable.  But after reading about them that type of dog wouldn't fit our lifestyle.  We attend a lot of baseball games, camp, walk, etc.... and we need a dog that can travel around with us.  These lil guys/gals can't take the heat unfort. But ohhhhhhh they are soooo cute.


----------



## phinz (Mar 24, 2006)

camping, walking... I'd get a German Shepherd Dog or a mix of one. Highline hips if possible. I'm not a big phan of the lowline dogs, though a good floating trot is beautiful in action. GSDs are incredible dogs.


----------



## phinz (Mar 24, 2006)

If this guy is still up for adoption when I get back from funeral proceedings next week in Key Largo I may take a trip to Maryland. He sounds like a *perfect* dog for us. I love him already.


----------



## middie (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow he's a beautiful Shep. I'd love for you to see my dad's. Baron's nickname isn't " The moose " for nothing.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 25, 2006)

To be honest German Shepards, Dobermans, Pit Bulls and Rotweillers all intimidate me.  I don't know why but they scare me.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2006)

I love dogs, and get along with all kinds, but I don't trust German Shepherds. They have a tendancy to turn on their owners. My youngest daughter, when she was 9 years old, was bitten in the mouth by a neighbors shepherd that was on a leash. The neighbor said she hadn't done anything at all to antagonize the dog. 
I've only been bitten by a dog once, and it was when I was delivering flowers. The shepherd didn't even bark at me, just sneaked up from behind and bit my calf. Fortunately, I had on jeans and knee-high boots, so he didn't break the skin. I turned around and gave him a good chewing out, and he slunk off to his doghouse. 
My husband's aunt raised shepherds, and even she had one of her own dogs turn on her, and it chewed her up pretty good.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 25, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> To be honest German Shepards, Dobermans, Pit Bulls and Rotweillers all intimidate me. I don't know why but they scare me.


 
Probably because they are really muscle dogs and are used mainly for protection. They are depicted the same in movies, because they can intimedate any prowlers. BUT, everyone of them can be sweet dogs given the chance. I wouldn't risk it around small kids though. 
MIL had a Rott that was just sweet as can be. She adopted my oldest son the day we brought him home, we were living with them at the time.
NOONE got near his bassinet without her standing there and watching every move you made. If he cried, she would come running and get your attention until you went to him. We had to put her outside when my SIL held him, she wouldn't let her near him. About a year later, SIL was diagnosed as Manic Depressive. I think she could sence that something wasn't right and didn't want SIL holding my son. She lived until my son was 10. She stuck near him every visit we made. She wasn't like that with my youngest either.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't think they created those Carl books for no reason... 







Another breed of dog that their appearance kinda fools many people is Bulldog...  every bulldog I have known or came across was such a sweetpea bursting with affections.


----------



## phinz (Mar 25, 2006)

GSDs do *not* have a tendency to turn on their owners in my experience. That's pure hyperbole, IMHO. I have never known one to turn. I *have* known them to be protective of their owners. That's what they were bred for. 

You were delivering flowers and the dog saw you as a threat. The neighbor's kid was not part of the family and the dog may have perceived it as a threat. Your aunt-in-law's dog would be an anomaly if it's the *only* one that attacked her. She breeds them and only *one* has ever turned on her? That's pretty good odds, considering *any* dog (or person for that matter) can be "not right" in the head. My schnauzer/terrier isn't the most stable dog, by a long shot.

Ask a K9 cop if his GSD has turned on him. I bet you'll get a "negative."

The most common dog for bites? Chihuahuas. IIRC, Poodles are not far behind. Corgis can be known to nip at heels. It's an instinct.


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 25, 2006)

It is no secret that I am partial to labs- especially yellows but, I have been around dogs my whole life and there are many wonderful breeds- pedigree and mixes out there.Growing up we had Boston terriers and they were very calm and loyal.My uncle gave us one(Toro) and then my mother fell in love with another one and brought her(Pepper) home.They were both quiet and clean as well as obiedient.My grandparents had a beautiful German Shepard (Clovia). As a small child I could walk Clovia around my grandmother's house by holding a biscuit in my hand and she held on to it with her teeth.We left a trail of drool and my Grandmother hated when I did this but,Clovia never once tried to grab the whole biscuit from my hand and she actually would expect this when she saw me.Another Aunt had a doxie named Ginger who really just sat around and got fed most of the time but, she barked non-stop. My other Aunt's teacup poodle Penny-also a barker but, also a very loving dog as she welcomed everyone who came in with trampoline high jumps and later face loads of kisses when you sat down.Sadie the cockerspaniel loved to be around kids-she would play with us non-stop and sit with us when we were watching tv.Ralphie a cocker-irish setter mix was alot like Sadie but, probably the most intellegent dog I have ever known.He would retrieve anything and even knew how to turn the tv on and off when asked.Now I had Muttley -who was a real heinz 57 dog(He looked more Holstein cow than dog) and friendly to a point- he hated other male dogs and he was VERY protective of me.If anyone including my father or my now husband then boyfriend raised their voice to me the hair would stand up on his back and he would growl.He was not great around kids until I had ours and then he was very protective of them. Jellibean was a collie- lab mix who looked more like a collie.She was much like my Angel is now and at times I think she helped me find Angel from the "other side".All in all I think one important factor in getting ANY dog is how much time you're willing to work/train the dog and what the personality of the family is will strongly influence the temperment of the dog- I've seen it soooo many times when a going 90 miles an hour family has a hyper dog and they blame the dog as being the neurotic one- you know the"THis breed isn't supposed to be like this..."Well a dog will take on the general dynamics of the family and an untrained dog will be just that- they can't train themselves and be expected to be a certain way because that is what some book said.When we got Angel Jimmy brought the book Dogs for Dummies- when people ask how it worked I would say- You know Angel is so smart it only took her two weeks to read it.Actually it's got great tips that were very helpful.Dogs can be a God send but, they do need love and nurturing and training and YEARS of care.So lots of luck to you in finding your new family member and I wish you years and years of health and happiness together.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Claire (Mar 25, 2006)

After working for a vet for a year, and my sister for well over a decade, those "scary" breed dogs are often scary and "bad" because they attract very bad owners.  I won't get into the 'born bad' argument, although remember that most pure breeds were actually bred for certain characteristics.  Most people I ran into who went for the "scary" breeds wanted them to scare people with.  The worst case of cruelty I ran into was done to a rottweiler.  Many of these dogs get staked out in the yard with a bowl of water and one of food, and just left there all day, ostsensibly to guard the house.  That bowl of water gets kicked over early in the day, too bad for fido.  This in the Florida and Hawaii heat.  Lots of people get them to scare off cops in case of a drug bust.  Needless to say this is absolutely NOT the dogs' fault; that would turn me mean for sure!  I know people who love these breeds and have gentle pets.  But watch out for the real reason that animal is in the pound.   I've also known a lot of these breeds to wind up in the pound because Daddy/Boyfriend was discipllning a child that dog was trained to protect.  It doesn't take a genious to figure out where that went. 

As everyone said, labs, retrievers and boxers have reps for being great with kids -- but most are not small.  Not only do terriers tend to "yappiness" but remember hounds are bread to howl and can keep it up 24/7, even in a case I ran into, a basset mix, in his sleep.  Makes terrier yapping seem mild!  Your neighbors would probably prefer the yapping to that constant baying.

When you decide on a breed, consider contacting a rescue society.  And I agree w/everyone that a little mutt in the mix helps smooth out the negative tendencies of the breed.  

I like short hair, ears, and tails for a kids' first dog.  No matter how kind you train your kids to be with dogs, especially young kids, those wind up being pulled.  

In the terrier category, the West Highland and Scotties seem to be the least yappy and most mellow.  I have Jack Russell Mutts, and when we bred ours (upon request)(I wouldn't do it again) I specifically told all the senior citizens and those with babies "NO".  Too much energy.  The people who bought them had older kids or were childless couples.  

I don't mean to insult anyone, but remember if you buy one of the most intelligent breeds that (a) you have to be smarter than the dog and (b) you need lots of time to train the dog and put that intelligence to work for good.  If not, it WILL get bored and get in trouble every time you aren't looking, finding imaginative ways to destroy your home.  I knew of an Australian Shepherd who could get past all the childproofing in the house when everyone was at work.  Nothing was safe from chewing, eating, etc.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a Samoyed that I show.  It is without a doubt the most absolutely perfect breed I've ever encountered.  It's not a "small" dog (mine is about 65 pounds), but there's absolutely nothing scary looking about it.  They look like little polar bears and have the famous "Sammy smile" that always makes it look like they're happy and thusly...not mean.

The only downsides to them are that they shed quite a bit (Siberian reindeer herding dogs...they needs their fur) and that they're one of the more pricey breeds out there--sort of a get what you pay for sort of deal.

Other good ones for kids are standard schnauzers (amazing with children, fiercely loyal, but again--expensive), Greater Swiss Mountain Dogs (though these are large dogs...and probably the most expensive breed out there), Eskimos, and if you get it at a really young age so that it'll bond with you and the kid--though this is a very, VERY large dog--a Great Pyrenees.  But these are more for if you want to be able to send your kid out alone in a ghetto at night and not worry about him getting hurt cause the dog will kick the crap out of anyone that even looks at his "charge" (it's a shepherd dog) funny.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2006)

One of the sweetest larger dogs I've ever met was a white malamute. She was friendly, loving, gentle, and had a beautiful coat. She was like a furry human who didn't talk.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 27, 2006)

Labs,retrivevers,cocker Spaniesl, And Some Mix Breeds Are Great Too...


----------

